# Alaska Trapping Part 2



## crittergitter71

Any updates?


----------



## chessielover

I was hoping to have this update done on Wen. but with needing to cut wood, school work, and breaking more snowmachines, time has gotten away from me .

First, Sportsman, what type of sets would you like to see? If the light is good I will take some pics of how I make trail sets for K9's, they work the best for me, when trapping in deep snow.

After having a blizzard for almost 2 days, Tues. started out mostly clear and calm, at a comfortable 8 deg. Even thought the sun doesn't rise until a little after 10 am, it is more then enough light to get started at 9. This comes in handy when it takes an hour to fight through all the new snow drifts. Here is a pic of the sunrise.








I figured it was a nice spot to take a break, after fighting for almost an hour, that will normally take 20 min. to travel .

The fresh snow helps to show what the critters are doing. Here is a spot that a fox was hunting a sharptail grouse that had been feeding off the willow catkins.









After a storm like we had, it normally takes the fox a while to venture out a ways, It takes a day or two for the snow to settle, making it easer for them to travel, but the marten have no problem traveling over the fresh powder, to hunt.








By the size of these tracks, it is probably a big male.

I found lots of places where the marten had been moving, but mostly not where the sets were . This nice male found this set sometime before the storm.








This is a simple set where I place a #1 ls on the log, just to the left of the tree, and suspend the bait by a wire just out of reach. They will walk up and down the log trying to get the bait, and since the pan is the closest point they will use it as a step to try to reach the bait.

Here is another marten that fell to a similer set. just set higher and using a cut off limb as the trap support.









When the marten are not real hungry, they will still fall to these types of sets, due to having the habit of wanting to at least check out the bait, unlike a baited bucket or cubby, using a body grip, where they may just look in, without entering it.

After a month, it was a surprise to find this on the line.








This is where a pair of wolves hit the trail. Here you can see why I like to use blind trail sets. Even with the fresh 10 inches of snow, they sill traveled down the trail for a good ways.









This area tends to hold moose and caribou all winter, so I am hoping they stay around, and I get a chance at them. Time to put out some MB 750's. Unfortunately the moose and caribou also like to travel the trails, so it will be hard to keep the wolf sets working.

Time for me to get motivated, so everyone be safe. I will try to get more updates before too long.

Brad


----------



## crittergitter71

THANKS! I check every day for new updates.


----------



## DIYsportsman

Ya i guess sunlight is working against you, that last update was great, i was just interested in seeing your sets for marten, k9s etc, i understand your marten sets now, thanks for taking the time to keep us posted


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

What is that strip you are using as bait?


----------



## chessielover

Gary, For marten I use pieces of salmon. I get whole salmon from the hatchery, where I used to work and let them freeze. I will then use my bow saw and cut a piece, about 1/2 wide, on site to use. This leaves little flakes, in the trail, to help get a passing marten interested. The only problem is that salmon will get soft at around 25 deg. because of all the oil in it, and have a tendency to fall off the wire used to hold it when the temps get around 30 deg.
Here is another pic of the same type of set, using a cut off branch as a trap support.









If using foot holds, these sets are more effective then using leaning pole sets, also very quick to make.

Here is also a marten set that I like use, where I cannot find any trees with limbs.









Here is a pic of my normal lynx set.









Brad


----------



## slabstar

Great pics thanks for sharing 
Neat marten set! Simple, and effective!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

Thanks Brad for the bait information. Do you only use a #1 for Marten when using footholds? I can see it would be easier to place with your type set. Does a #1 1/2 take up too much room or is it big enough that it will spook the Marten? Seems like the bigger trap would give you better chances for the Marten to step on it with plenty of holding power even if it hit the edge of the pan. Really looking forward to seeing your "snow" sets for canine. Thank you for taking the time to educate us Appleknockers about how it would be if our dreams would come true.

Gary


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad

Great job with the photos!!!!

Glad to see you have some wolverine on your line. It would sure be great to see a future photo with one of them in one of your MB750's.

I did manage to fill my Bobcat tag with a nice 37# Tom. He was the largest bobcat I have ever caught by far!

After eating the delicious lynx meat prepared by you this past winter I could not resist fixing some Bobcat delight from my cat. I took loins and diced them up for a Futuccine Alfredo. I am pleased to report it tasted just like lynx. Just like fine pork.

Now I am hot on the trail of a huge coyote, I have named Big Foot. I think I will have to used some of your wolf trapping tricks to out smart this old male coyote.

Take Care and be Safe. Merry Christmas from June and I from down here in Michigan.


----------



## chessielover

Gary- In most places I prefer the #1 1/2 ls., especially if there are lynx in the area and the set is about a foot off the ground. The lynx will also use the trap as a step to check out the bait. I just make sure I use a strong anchoring system in these locations. 

I always try to carry some traps with me, and when I run low on 1 1/2's, I will grab the#1's to take along.

Dave-I would love to see a pick of the cat . Good luck on chasing the yote.

There has not been much to report on the line. We have been having one storm after another, run through. It is making it hard to keep any K9 sets working, about the time I get the line re-broke out, it will dump a couple of inches of snow, and blow 45+ mph, Drifting everything back in.

Sunday was a dud on the south line. It got into the 30's, with snow and winds so could see little sign, and with these conditions the marten seem to not be hungry. Oh well.

I plan on running the east line today, will see how that goes.

I have a little break this week from schoolwork, so I am hoping to finally get the north line in. I have a buddy that wants to go along and help, as long as we dont get all the storms they are calling for .

Everyone have a nice Christmas, and I hope Santa brings you what you want.

Brad


----------



## Frozenfish

Great thread. I enjoy your updates.

How's Ginger doing this year,


----------



## chessielover

FrozenFish- Ginger is doing pretty good. She is getting fat and sassy with all the laying around. I am trying to find another young chessie to adopt, so she can help train it, before she gets too old to hunt.

The weather has been killing me this year. Every time I put out K9 sets, it blows and dumps lots of snow. I spent most of Wen. digging everything out and making more K9 sets on the east line, after getting the storms on Sunday and Tuesday. I had hoped to break more trail in on thur. but another big storm came in and dumped another 6 to 8 inches of snow. 

The trip on Wen. started off with me finding this neighbor a few 100 feet from the house, having an early morning feed.









The tops of his antlers still are covered from the snow that had only quit a few hours before.
I have seen these bigger ones to keep their antlers until late Feb.

The first trap had a nice surprise. my first ermine for the season. It looks like he enjoyed the break in the weather also, to find something to eat. Fresh tracks right to the set.









By all the fresh ermine sign along the trail, I really need to get some boxes out for them. I will occasionally pick them in marten sets, but wooden rat traps, in boxes, work the best when I want to target them.

With the screwy weather, the marten have not been committing to the sets that much, so I was happy to find this nice male that fell to a bucket set.









For the last few years I have had a spot that the otter have been driving me nuts. It is an old beaver dam that they like to cross over when the temps allow them to break through the ice, unfortunately the snow likes to drift in their trail, so instead of using the old one, they move to one side or another.








This year they have been using the large tree as a potty, so it looks like I might have to add a couple of #14 jumps anchored to it.

This lake also has mink on it. I had placed a set out a few weeks ago and finally connected with the first mink for the season.








You can see where the otter had checked it out, but luckily they did not decide to eat it.

The rest of the line didnt produce anything except some nice opportunities to take some pics for you guys.

with the fresh snow, it can make you feel like you are the only one to be in this county.

















The sun hardly gets above the horizen on these short days, and unless you are on a hill you might not see it.








A little after 1 pm.

It was nice and clear, so it gave me this nice shot of the Alaska range.









Heading home under a pink sky.









Every one enjoy their Christmas weekend.

Brad


----------



## jimmyo17

Awsome as always. Have a good christman up there.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad,

Thanks for the update. It sure makes me feel like I am right behind you following along on my snow machine. Still waiting for some real snow here, so I can do some snowshoeing.

Here is a photo of the 37# Bobcat I harvested this year. Not a lynx, but it will have to do.


----------



## chessielover

Dave - Wish I could send this snow your way. They are calling for another big storm in a few days. I dont mind a dusting so I can see new tracks, but this is getting ridiculous.

With school, trying to cut wood, and snowmachine problems, it will be interesting to try to get the north line open. Every time I plan on getting it broke open, a big storm hits and I dont want to be out in those conditions in case something goes wrong. 

I have been having problems with the widetrack and sure need it this year with all the snow:rant:.

Tell June, Ginger and I say hello.

Brad


----------



## David G Duncan

Sorry to hear that the snowmachine is giving you trouble. Hope it not too serious.

It definitely has been a strange winter so far, with the lack of snow. But I enjoy be able to get around without having to have snow tires on the truck.

I am seriously considering pitching a tent in the woods and spending a month just snowshoeing a trap line. I figure it will be a good way to lose the extra weigh I have put on with doing so much sitting around waiting for deer to appear.

June, I and Tanner wish you and Ginger a very Merry and Warm Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## crittergitter71

once again, an awsome update. Have a good holiday and new year and always, I'll be waiting for your next update.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske

Have a Merry Christmas, Brad. Looking forward to seeing your K9 sets!

Gary


----------



## Ranger Ray

Always love reading about your adventures. Grew up reading Fur Fish and Game dreaming of trapping wolf in Alaska. Never made it unfortunately. Your posts are the second best thing.  Merry Christmas in Alaska.


----------



## chessielover

Sorry for the delay in posting updates. 

We had a big storm move in Last Friday and it snowed for a few days:yikes:. I tried to break some new trail for the north line on Sunday before more snow hit this week. It started out well on the trail that had been broken open, considering we had received another 10+ inches. The only thing about the snow is that it looks nice.









When I got to the spot that I head north, I found out that I wasn't going to get far. With all the big snows, and temps in 20's, the snow never had a chance to firm up, allowing the snowmachine to ride on top. When this happens the snowmachine just buries itself, before going to far, making for a lot of digging:help:.









After spending a lot of time getting the machine back to the old trail, I decided to break out the rest of the south line, working my way to a friend's house, close to the 1/2 way point, to wish them a Marry Christmas.

With a few more dig-outs along the way, when I would fall off the trail, I had the last 1/4 mile of trail to brake, where I hit the road, the chain in the chain-case decided to let go:sad:. Good thing that I decided to take the snowshoes. The good thing I can say is "it could have been 13 miles out".

I spent the next 2 days getting one of the other machines running. Yesterday, a friend, that is up for the week, and I headed out, in another snowstorm, to finish breaking the south line and to get the broke machine out of the woods. This trip would normally take about a hour and half one way, 4 hours later we made it to the machine.

There was a few fox and yotes running the trail, and one decided to check out a lynx cubby, giving me the first K9 for the season.









The next week is going to be busy breaking trail, with snowshoes, for firewood, writing papers for school, and breaking open the east line. The warmer temps have been nice, but with more snow already this year, then what we have received in the last 3 years combined, it is not looking like I will ever get the north line in. This is one year I would like to see about 3 days of 40 degrees to melt off about a foot of snow.

I am sorry I didn't get many pics, but the conditions are just not allowing it.

Brad


----------



## crittergitter71

:yikes: You really have some hard work ahead of you!!


----------



## DIYsportsman

I feel for ya, it must be hard just keepin enough firewood aorund, id hate to run out in that weather, as long as ur stayin alive it a success, be safe out there.. Btw nice cabin u got there, our 3 day storm of 1 ft of snow is like a dusting for u guys up there this year... Take care!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad,

Those pictures of you cabin does make me a little homesick. I can really appreciate what you are telling us about the difficulty of keeping your lines open. 

Sure glad I spent last winter with you, when we could at least get around the lines.

Is that the old Skandic I sold you in the photo, pulling wood? Hope it is holding together under these conditions.

We are having zero weather and about a foot of snow here, so my trapping for coyotes is going very slow.

Be careful and keep warm.

Dave


----------



## MIpikeGuy

I was hoping things would have gotten a bit better by now, and the new year would bring some relief.

All that comes to mind when seeing this stuff.... is pioneers of old.

They even did a story on world news tonight about the snow up there this year. 

Stay safe and you and ginger keep warm.


----------



## David G Duncan

I just got off the phone with Brad. He had some shocking news!

He just got released from the hospital after a 5 day stay to have a stint installed in his heart. He suffered a heart attack about a week ago and spent 2 days following the attack in his cabin alone. 

A fellow trapper by the name of Wil,l called him to check on him and learned that he thought he might have had a heart attack. Will immediately travel the 150 miles from his home near Anchorage and took Brad to the hospital.

The doctor told Brad that he was very luck to have survived this heart attack and that his good physical condition saved him.

He is staying at Will's place for the next month and wanted me to let everyone know that he will be back on line soon.

I know he will be checking this thread, so please let him know that we are thinking of him and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Wow,
That is shocking news. I am glad to hear he survived and the surgeon was able to fix the problem. Brad get well soon we will forgive you for not running a line this year and taking us along with you but next year you better be out there making up for lost time


----------



## Black Powder Trapper

Brad this is a suprise of the worst kind. It is a good thing that you are in good physical condition. Your posts will be missed until you are able to get back at it. I am sure that you will have time to see what all your internet friends are doing. Take care of your self and I hope you can get back out soon.


----------



## crittergitter71

WOW. Glad to hear your ok.


----------



## MIpikeGuy

Scary! Hope you have a speedy recovery Brad!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

As the proud owner of six stints, welcome to the club, get well soon!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYsportsman

Wow Glad ur ok, need any1 to check ur line for ya?

Lol, hope u get better anyhow

Take it easy out there...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ReddHead

Get better soon. I can't wait to read about more of your trapping adventures.

Redd


----------



## mwp

Get better quick Brad and heres to a speedy recovery.


----------



## kingfisher2

Brad, sorry to hear about the heart and am glad that you came out of this OK. Your life is going to change now. I had a massive heart attack 4 years ago and was stinted. Your diet will need to change and make sure you get the correct meds to prevent this from happening again in the future. You need to stay away from that "backwoods" McDonalds....lol

Also, a huge thanks goes out to Dave and Will for basically saving a life!

I like everyone else have enjoyed this thread and look forward to next years already.

Get well!

Marc


----------



## Fur-minator

Brad,

I'm glad to hear you are getting better. I couldn't imagine how hard it must have been for you to keep the fire going and to keep your head up. Kind of makes me wonder how many of my friends would travel 150 miles to drag me out of the pucker brush. Hope you can get back to full strength soon and can get back on the line next season.

Mark.


----------



## Firefighter

Get well soon Brad! You're obviously a tough man! The critters will be plentiful and uneducated next season.


----------



## wormdunker

Get well soon Brother man! That must have been terrifying, but at least you were doing what you wanted to, on your own terms. Get back to it when you're ready, we need someone to keep the stories coming!


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Brad, we are all here and thinking about you buddy. Take it easy and I wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Hard to keep a good man down.  Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## chessielover

Thanks for the replies from everyone!

It sure was not what I had planed. I was hoping too still have had some trapping before the season ended.

I had it set to have the east line back in running shape, this last week, along with a small portion of the south line. Oh well.

The biggest problem now is going to be explaining where my sets are to Will, so that they can be pulled. The trails should be easy to find, due to them being all seismic lines, and I had place very few trail sets this season, so it might not be too difficult for Will to pull everything.

It is a good thing I never got any of the north line in this year. That could have been a challenge to be pulled. especially if it had been snowed, and then drifted on since it had last been run, that trail can disappear in portions where it goes through open country.

The Doc wants me to keep my normal activities to a minimum for the next month. No cutting wood, running a snowmachine, or lifting anything over 10 lbs. I am going to feel worthless for a while, but if everything checks out after that, Will and I already have it planned to do a major spring rat and beaver line, here, close to his house. My expertise and his grunt work, lol. 

I will keep everyone updated on how things go. I may be down for a bit, but until they put me in the ground, not out.

Brad


----------



## DIYsportsman

Thanks for the update, hope u feel 100% soon, glad ur spirits are up! With rat prices the way they are might just be a good idea to go after them this spring... Take care!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Happy Jack

Brad, Thanks for the stories and pics. Really enjoy them. Get well soon.


----------



## crittergitter71

Good to hear your doing better. Taker easy for awhile and I'm looking forward to some spring line pics. Take care.


----------



## LarryA

Brad,

Glad to hear you are on the mend. 

Thank you for taking us all along on your trap line. Take care.

Larry


----------



## fisherjam

chessielover said:


> I will keep everyone updated on how things go. I may be down for a bit, but until they put me in the ground, not out.
> 
> Brad


Glad you're alright. I've really enjoyed reading about your adventures.

Like our neighbor always says, "I'd rather wear out than rust out."
Hope you get a chance to get back there soon! (but not too soon)


----------



## JBIV

Glad to hear your ok Brad. Take your time healing up and do what your doctor says.


Looking forward to your threads and pics for a long time to come.


----------



## jpphish

Nice to live in God's country Brad....He didn't have to reach that far to lend you His hand. Get well soon!


----------



## Happy Jack

Hows the recovery ? Just wanted to say I really enjoyed your pics and story. Hope your doing well and I'm looking forward to next season. What you are doing was my 1970s dream.


----------



## David G Duncan

Been talking to Brad on a regular basis and just today he told me we was back at his cabin getting thing back in order. He still has 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground.

He did manage to run his trap lines and retrieve his traps. Fortunately he did not have any fur bearers in any of his sets.

Now that he is back at his cabin, I am sure he will posting an update soon.

He is already planning for next season.


----------



## crittergitter71

Good to hear the good news


----------



## Fur-minator

I am glad as well to hear the update. 

Thanks and keep us posted.


----------



## Beaverhunter2

Glad to hear things are coming around! That must have been a long two days in the cabin! Trappers are tough and God is good!

John


----------



## SgtClaymore

chessielover said:


>


Great pictures my friend! I've been there one time and it was so beautiful and peaceful, I'd like to plan another trip.


----------



## David G Duncan

Brad is a tough trapper and has recovered nicely.

Summertime is fast approaching in Alaska and he will be busy working construction. I know he is getting ready to build a cabin for a local land owner here him shortly.

Maybe he will post some photos of his handy work!


----------

